
U.S. meets tech leaders, forms task force to fight online militants - doctorshady
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-security-tech-idUSKBN0UM25Q20160108
======
bediger4000
First they came for the militants... yada yada yada.

This strikes me as an end-run around limits on censorship. That is,
convince/coerce gateway corporations to do things that the government can't
for legal reasons.

What happens when the gateway corporations start to censor other things, like
news of illegal corporate behavior, or politics that isn't pro-business/pro-
aristocracy? Who steps in to say that's a bad idea? The government is already
approving of the censorship.

------
doctorshady
If you work for one of these companies they met with (or have an idea of what
went on), would you mind sharing your two cents? The Guardian article made it
seem like the vast majority of it was very positive, but everybody seems to
have a lot of reservations about it.

